# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  3D Film Cafe – Cafe phim riêng tư ,lãng mạn cho 2 người

## dacviet12

*Quán cafe riêng tư,lãng mạng mà lại được xem phim HD, 3D chỉ với từ 30K -55K, siêu rẻ!*  - Website : cafe phim ha noi
Nếu bạn muốn xem những bộ phim bom tấn đang hot nhất hiện nay mà không phải chen chân đến rạp mua vé, nếu bạn muốn có một không gian riêng tư dành cho hai người, hãy đến với *3D Film Cafe* (_ 191 Khương Trung Mới -Thanh Xuân -HN_) để khám phá những điều thú vị nhất.



  Phòng chiếu được thiết kế khép kín khoảng 6 mét vuông sẽ là không gian riêng, nơi hẹn hò lãng mạn cho những cặp đôi chúng mình. Với thiết kế đơn giản, thuận tiện, ghế ngồi êm ái, màn ảnh rộng, chất lượng phim full HD, *3D Film Cafe* sẽ đem lại cho bạn những phút giây chân thực và sống động nhất của phim 3D và 2D.

  Lãng mạn với nến, ngọt ngào với hoa và mùi hương phảng phất của tinh dầu Forest, mùi thơm của các loại trà và hoa quả. Chúng tôi sẽ mang đến không gian tuyệt vời nhất cho tình yêu của bạn. Tất cả sẽ dẫn dắt bạn bước qua mọi cung bậc của cảm xúc. Còn gì thú vị hơn khi cùng nhâm nhi một ly sinh tố nhiều màu sắc cùng xem phim 3D với "ông xã, bà xã"?





*Giá xem phim HD:*

Sáng : 30KChiều 35KTối : 40K*Giá xem phim 3D :*

Sáng: 45KChiều : 50KTối : 55K*Giá trên dành cho 1 phòng (2 người)* 
  Lịch chiếu phịm liên tục được cập nhật với những bộ phim hot nhất!
*Thực đơn của quán* chủ yếu là có các loại nước hoa quả ngọt nhẹ nhàng mà cực tốt cho sức khỏe. Giá nước gồm nước ép, sinh tố, sữa chua đều tầm từ *15K đến 30K*. Cà phê, sữa tươi từ *18K đến 25K* nên phải nói là rất phải chăng cho mọi người đến đây vào cuối ngày xả stress hay cuối tuần đến trò chuyện. 


Còn chờ gì nữa nhỉ các teen nhà mình ơi! Hãy đến với *3D Film Cafe* để tận hưởng những giây phút đầy ý nghĩa và chia sẻ từng khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc nhé! 
*3D FiLm Cafe - 191 Khương Trung Mới - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội (Ngã Tư Sở rẽ vào)*
*Để  đặt phòng phim trước xin liên hệ Hotline* : *0462.953.223 hoặc 0945.306.866*
Website : cafe phim ha noi

----------


## dacviet12

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dacviet12

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

